# Router Rig for Jet 1442



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi All,

Does anyone have plans for a router rig for a Jet 1442 lathe or know where I could lay hands on something similar on line? 

What I want to construct is a rig to allow me to cut things like flutes into spindles or vases. There must have been something similar made by others.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Jeff Salter has a rig see link below

http://www.breakersrock.com/jeffsturnedwood/


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Depends a great deal on the router. I use a side mounted platform with a mini router. It is simply a table that has a 1" rod and is mounted on my tool rest banjo. 
If you only have a large router you can build a sort of hollow box that sits on the ways. The router rides on the top. This is great for flutes and coves on flat or stuff that's tapered on only direction. 
I prefer the side mounted router because I can make patterns for it to trace which allows me to cut flutes in things like Hollow vessels.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

I will second John Lucas' jig for I had recently used his method and made a jig to fit my Jet 1220 midi lathe as well as one for a jet 1014. You can easily adapt to fit yours. Here is an example of the jig and also the results from making one for which I intended to use it. 

Once again John, thanks.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

john lucas said:


> I use a side mounted platform with a mini router. It is simply a table that has a 1" rod and is mounted on my tool rest banjo. I can make patterns for it to trace which allows me to cut flutes in things like Hollow vessels.


Interesting... Have you any pictures John?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

*router rig*

I think I have one of my bed mounted router jig and the Banjo mounted rig. The top is the bed mounted system. I rigged mine up so it will swing as well as slide forward and back. 
The second it the off the lathe jig. I simply mark the piece where I want it routed and then screw a locking screw into the piece to hold it in place. I have made one that fits on the lathe. You have 4 adjustable legs that sit on the bed so you can raise and lower the router or even tilt it.
The third is another shot of the bed mounted system in use.
The last it a quick shot of the banjo mounted system that i use most of the time. I have 2 of these. One has a 1" metal bar mounted to the bottom. I use PVC spacers to get the router on center. The other has a piece of 1" All thread on it and I use a nut to adjust the height. Both have advantages.


----------

